# noob help with commands - FreeNAS



## luladude (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello All

I am a complete noobie with unix. Think the last commands used were ipconfig in windows machine and load"" in zx spectrum

I am tryng to build a home media server with freenas. Just get stucked in installing PS3 Media Server in freenas.

http://sourceforge.net/apps/phpbb/freenas/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1605&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=140

the guys in freenas forum have help me alot, but it seems to me that these basic questions I have are mor quikly solved here.

basically I need using ssh to:
1 - create the "folder" /var/PMS?
2 - move tgz file from the share folder (with the xp macjine) to the one create in step 1? is the cd command?
3 - the command to extract tarball is pkg_add?

any help would be depply appreciated! thanks in advance


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 10, 2009)

Seams you need to learn some basic commands
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unix_utilities
Not all, mentioned in this list are available by default


----------



## sverreh (Jul 10, 2009)

1.
	
	



```
# mkdir -p /var/PMS
```

2. Not quite sure what you mean, but if you want to move a file from one directory to another, do this:

```
# mv <fromdirectory/filename> <todirectory>
```

3. To extract a tarball, use tar:

```
# tar -xf <name of tarball>
```
If the tarball is a FreeBSD package, pkg_add will both extract it and install the program. (But I can't see any FreeBSD package for freenas in /usr/ports.)


----------



## SeanC (Jul 10, 2009)

sverreh said:
			
		

> I can't see any FreeBSD package for freenas in /usr/ports.)



FreeNAS is FreeBSD that runs on networked attached storage. http://www.freenas.org/


----------



## tangram (Jul 10, 2009)

For People New to Both FreeBSD and UNIX


----------



## luladude (Jul 13, 2009)

THANK YOU all.
alot of reading and testing to do:stud
thaks again!


----------

